# Bloody gamebirds



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

In my opinion gamebirds are best cooked rare but some people are turned off by bloody meat, especially bloody ducks. Gamebirds cooked more than medium rare are often dry and tough.

A hint: Squeeze a little lemon juice on the bloody meat and it will turn brown. Might even improve the flavor.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I like to turn the grill off and let the meat rest a few minutes and then wrap them in aluminum foil. they stay nice and hot still and then I'll cut the foil and drain all the blood. Once I do that I usually don't have to worry about a bloody plate that can be off putting to people who aren't use to wild birds.


----------

